# foomatic und hp deskjet 690C

## rensi

hallo!

ich wollt mich gerade an die installation miene Hp deskjet 690C heranwagen und gehe natürlich nach dem printer howto von der Gentoo homepage vor.......http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

allerdings finde ich unter /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer genau 913 "*.xml" dateien für alle möglich drucker aber leider keine "HP-DeskJet_690C.xml" .  :Crying or Very sad: 

und auf linuxprinting.org finde ich eigentlich nur heraus das mein drucker eigentlich "perfectly" unterstützt sein sollte.

wie finde ich jetzt die richtige "printer ID" damit ich foomatic-configure ausführen kann?

danke 

Reini

----------

## sulu

Hi.

Nimm einfach den nächst-älteren HP-Drucker und probiers mit dem.

Wenn nicht die Drucktechnologie total gewechselt hat dann könnte das schon gehen. 

Ausserdem muss man nicht unbedingt foomatic verwenden.

Frage:

Wie hast Du foomatic installiert.

Bei mir war 

usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer 

immer leer

Muss man irgendwelche prefixe setzen ?

Gruss

Sulu

----------

## rensi

zu der frage:

da bin ich leider überfordert.......

ich hab mir zuerst mal das packet selbst heruntergeladen und mit tar entpackt und dann installiert allerdings kam es dann zum selben effekt wie bei dir. Der ordner war völlig leer!

und dann hab ichs einfach mal mit

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge foomatic

 

probiert und das hat dann funktioniert. 

werds jetz mal mit einem anderen hp-drucker probieren

und was wäre ein alternative zu foomatic ?

danke

Reini

----------

## sulu

Sorry für die späte Antwort aber gestern Abend war ich schon müde.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge foomatic

 

Peinlich, da hätt ich auch draufkommen können. Aber bis vor kurzem hat es noch keinen ebuild dafür gegeben.

 *Quote:*   

> werds jetz mal mit einem anderen hp-drucker probieren 
> 
> und was wäre ein alternative zu foomatic ? 
> 
> 

 

Genau, richte einfach alle dir passend erscheindenden Drucker ein und der der am besten geht behältst du.

Alternative:

Wenn man den Drucker via Web-Interface einrichtet

http://localhost:631

dann werden glaub ich nicht die foomatic-sachen verwendet.

Gruss

Sulu

----------

## rensi

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man den Drucker via Web-Interface einrichtet
> 
> http://localhost:631
> 
> dann werden glaub ich nicht die foomatic-sachen verwendet.
> ...

 

muß berides machen weil es wird die *.ppd datei benötigt die mit foomatic bestellt wird

(glaub ich halt)   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Genau, richte einfach alle dir passend erscheindenden Drucker ein und der der am besten geht behältst du. 

 

habs jetzt mal mit dem HP-DeskJet_693C probiert. leider bringt der nur unendlich viele leere seiten und die erste ist vielleicht mit 3 Zeilen Irgendwas bedruckt   :Crying or Very sad: 

reini

----------

